# Rivenhall WW2 Airfield -the return! -March, 2008 -Picture Heavy!!!



## Lightbuoy (Mar 3, 2008)

*Rivenhall Airfield, (later Marconi), Essex -PART 1*

Had an hour to spare, so popped over to check out the cluster of buildings that I missed from my previous visit.
Was amazed at how many Nissan Huts there were -about 6 in total, plus some outbuildings, and what looked like some sort of a Command Centre! 
All these buildings are hidden within a small coppice.

*Coppice and approach to buildings with Nissan Huts*

















































































Part 2 to follow shortly


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice one! I love the level of natural degredation in the Nissen Huts. Also love the handle detail shot! Weird signage! Nice one!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks very much! 

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 3, 2008)

I was just sat here waiting patiently for part 2 to follow when you left the forum Lb. 
So I'll make a comment now! 
I loved seeing the inside of the Nissen Huts. As Urban X said, the way they're just decaying naturally is great.
   Indeed! Don't like the look of those signs at all! 

Cheers for that, m'dear.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 3, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> I was just sat here waiting patiently for part 2 to follow when you left the forum Lb.
> So I'll make a comment now!
> I loved seeing the inside of the Nissen Huts. As Urban X said, the way they're just decaying naturally is great.
> Indeed! Don't like the look of those signs at all!
> ...



Please accept me apologies for the delay -my lunch break was cut short! 
Thanks for the comments -as always, much appreciated!
Part 2 is on it's way


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 3, 2008)

*Part 2 -Command Centre-looking building*






























































































Part 3 coming soon(ish)


----------



## smileysal (Mar 3, 2008)

Ooooooooh, i love seeing old airfields. Love the way that nature is taking over the nissan huts, and the rest of the buildings. 

Cheers Lb, great pics as always,

 Sal


----------



## chelle (Mar 3, 2008)

Love the way you present your reports LB...this is for very interesting indeed.The huts are brill and yes that door handle is classic.Well done,
regards
Stu


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 3, 2008)

Lightbuoy said:


> Part 3 coming soon(ish)



Oh wow, there's more?  Heehee. This is brilliant Lb. Such a lot to see...I'm really enjoying this. Great pics as always, too.


----------



## huggles (Mar 3, 2008)

http://i145.photobucket.com/albums/r240/Lightbuoy/Rivenhall Airfield -March 2008/DSCN7024.jpg

Any idea about those door markings?


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 3, 2008)

ferny said:


> Any idea about those door markings?



The white numbers would just be the number of the hut and the department. The blackish marks underneath look just like tagging to me, although I could be wrong.


----------



## huggles (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks like a very careful taggin' and I wonder what it means.


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2008)

Nice pics LB, another excellent find, Looking forward to part three


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2008)

*More Nissan Huts*






























































Last lot are on their way (thanks for your patience)!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Outbuilding (possibly Guard's Block?) -later Marconi Records Building*






















































































So, that's about it. Would love to see some old "back-in-the-day" pics of this place  Thanks again for your kind comments!

Lb


----------



## ashless (Mar 4, 2008)

Wow, that looks like a fascinating explore! Was there anything to read in the marconi books? I'm addicted to reading stuff i find in buildings!


----------



## King Al (Mar 4, 2008)

Great reports and pics LB, You realy don't do things by half do you  (sorry couldn't resist)


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2008)

ashless said:


> Wow, that looks like a fascinating explore! Was there anything to read in the marconi books? I'm addicted to reading stuff i find in buildings!



Nope, nothing in the ones I found. Know what ya mean about the reading thing -it gives a way of looking back into the past, when such places weren't abandoned. Ta for your interest 

Lb


----------



## Lightbuoy (Mar 4, 2008)

King Al said:


> Great reports and pics LB, You realy don't do things by half do you  (sorry couldn't resist)



Thanks a lot KA  -"....you really don't do things by half......" -sorry, I really don't know what you mean?!! 

Lb


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 4, 2008)

Brilliant, Lb...absolutely brilliant. I was only thinking a couple of weeks ago that we haven't had any military sites for a while, then suddenly loads of airfields and other good stuff...and now this one from your good self. The cherry on top! 
Those huts are great...really loving that old fuse box and the door handle, detail-wise. The Marconi stuff is another bonus.
Are those shower heads, btw, or light fittings, do you know?
Cheers m'dear. Well nice!


----------



## ww2nut (Mar 10, 2008)

love the shots, right up my street, love the attention to detail with shots of signs and doors etc, have a look at my posts which are along the same lines, many thanbks for a dedicated tribute to this old airfield, its like going back in time, well done


----------



## DPW2008 (Mar 13, 2008)

Wow what a find - and so many photos! Would be brilliant for paintballing!!!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 27, 2008)

Foxylady said:


> Are those shower heads, btw, or light fittings, do you know?
> Cheers m'dear. Well nice!



Thanks again Foxy 

I believe that the ducting and those round saucer things form part of a ventilation or heating system. Seen it in similar sites too, but not as extensive as here.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 27, 2008)

ww2nut said:


> love the shots, right up my street, love the attention to detail with shots of signs and doors etc, have a look at my posts which are along the same lines, many thanbks for a dedicated tribute to this old airfield, its like going back in time, well done



Chaars very much 
See what ya mean about your posts. Covered some interesting sites.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jun 27, 2008)

DPW2008 said:


> Wow what a find - and so many photos! Would be brilliant for paintballing!!!



Yeah, I always struggle to pick out the best ones 
Paintballing -now there's an idea! 
Thanks for your comments.

Lb:jimlad:


----------



## djmartyc (Jul 25, 2008)

you have some very cool photo's!!!i live 5 minute's away from here & go there quite often!!did you not see the old house's?????marty


----------



## Lightbuoy (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi Marty,

Thanks very much for your comments 
Haven't explored any houses around here.
If you have any pics, feel free to pop them up (within the correct Forum Index of course!)

Lb:jimlad:


----------

